# new Kate Upton video



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://bcove.me/jub2nfj2

you're welcome.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you tell me if she has a pretty face? I did not get that far.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

May God bless you!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank u!!


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

*thanks*

Your the best


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Talent!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Good grief!!!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you guys seen the cat daddy video on youtube? Another one of her talents!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh...my...goodness! I wonder if she can spell? I bet not but who cares?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I tried to watch...
It said " Sorry this video is currently busy, please try back when all the 2 Cool Members are asleep"


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

My Little Big boat said:


> I tried to watch...
> It said " Sorry this video is currently busy, please try back when all the 2 Cool Members are asleep"


That's funny


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

"53,720 Members watching this tread".


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> "53,720 Members watching this tread".


Including you and me! Dang 120 second thingy!:cheers:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not really into blondes...ya think she's a natural? hwell:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not really into blondes...ya think she's a natural? hwell:


I ain't either but WTH? I don't wanna keep 'er and bring 'er home to mama!:wink: Matter of fact,....I don't even wanna talk to her!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know who she is or what she really does, but it don't matter. I would love to get to know her. Thank you!!

And YES, the CAT DADDY is very nice. You are welcome in advance. If offended by song lyrics that contain bad words, do not watch.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Me......like........jiggly!!!


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

insert joke about power pole here...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya.....I heart her


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

O' Yeah gotta love it


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

txduckhntr said:


> insert joke about power pole here...


Funny stuff:smile:


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Wow amazing talent. How many watched the cat daddy more than 5 times in a row.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

scend irie said:


> Talent!


yeah!...2 of'em...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Makes me want to make some jello for desert.......bless you!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Daddy likey :cheers:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

kate upton, i love you


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Your gonna get me in trouble here at work... But thanks!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

There is just _something_ about her. hahha.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

What, no jumping jacks?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've watched this twice now. 

What a way to start a morning .


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

But ya know, somewhere, some how, there some dude that is just tired of putting up with her &%#^! :wink:

BTW: Greenies to ya!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

WOW! h: That should have come with a warning. I can still see her goofing around on my excel spreadsheet! GREEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I was having a kind of bad day, but that right there made it a little better. Thank you kind sir. 

Flatscat1


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

There are two kinds of girls in this world - the kind you want to marry and the kind you want to date.

I don't want to marry her!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh my! love watching that video. :cheers:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't know she could hoola hoop!! Girl has talents!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Um wow. The end of the first video was the best I've seen in a while


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

awe...the 7th and 8th wonders of the world.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

It is the simple things in life.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

My LAWD!!!!!! that girl got talent.....


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Not bad for a 20 year old.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

:ac550: Good googily moogily:ac550:


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

My wife's response when she saw it: 'Highlight of my day.. Possibly year.'

Putting that one in the spank bank!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

[Putting that one in the spank bank![/QUOTE]

:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Dang IT dept.!!!*

Blocked by URL Filter Database Your requested URL has been blocked by the URL Filter database module. The URL is listed in categories that are not allowed by your administrator at this time.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Blocked by URL Filter Database Your requested URL has been blocked by the URL Filter database module. The URL is listed in categories that are not allowed by your administrator at this time.


Poor BR, you have no idea what your missing, my god, her last talent is the 8th wonder of the world.... cannot give out enough cabbage for this, thanks Speck...I am somehow gonna make that scroll across my screen.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I honestly don't think she is that pretty. hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I honestly don't think she is that pretty. hwell:


couldn't tell you - I've never seen her face.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

"YOU MUST SPREAD SOME REP AROUND BEFORE GIVING IT TO SPECKLE-CATCHER AGAIN"

I am sure your covered on this one.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I honestly don't think she is that pretty. hwell:


facebook


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

regulator said:


> Poor BR, you have no idea what your missing, my god, her last talent is the 8th wonder of the world.... cannot give out enough cabbage for this, thanks Speck...I am somehow gonna make that scroll across my screen.


 Oh I've seen her before. Thats why I'm  that it's blocked!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> couldn't tell you - I've never seen her face.


LOL



InfamousJ said:


> facebook


What about it?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Not trying to hijack, but check this out.....*

Check out this lil honey. I "noticed" her in a movie I saw recently called Drive Angry. Her name is Amber Heard and she's from Austin.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> I honestly don't think she is that pretty. hwell:


Maybe you are gay... Just sayin


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, yes.



Bull Red said:


> Check out this lil honey. I "noticed" her in a movie I saw recently called Drive Angry. Her name is Amber Heard and she's from Austin.


... and she's so much prettier with her natural hair.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

big john o said:


> Maybe you are gay... Just sayin


LOL, because I don't think she is all that? Ok.

Happily married and I love my wife. She is nice to me.



That Robbie Guy said:


> Oh, yes.
> 
> ... and she's so much prettier with her natural hair.


The bottom picture is nice.

Brunette and 'real'


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Kate Upton is quite an accomplished equestrian & competitor with awards to her credit.

She don't flip my switch.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

For those that have trouble with that link, here it is on YouTube.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mm mm mm


-mac-


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*NICE UDDERS !*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Got milk? :slimer:


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I have nothing at all against blondes, fake or real...

I can say in all honest.. meh, she's ok...

a


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Healthy girl!:cheers: :biggrin:!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Enjoy!!

http://www.break.com/index/kate-upton-gq-outtakes-2340928


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

An oldie but goodie of Kate: http://www.break.com/index/happy-easter-from-kate-upton-2316293


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Dang! My shirt is tucked in, I guess I'm stuck at my desk for a while.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> Dang! My shirt is tucked in, I guess I'm stuck at my desk for a while.


Easy there Pokey!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> Dang! My shirt is tucked in, I guess I'm stuck at my desk for a while.


Bwahahahahaha. Wood,wood,wood, office wooooooodddd!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

She doesn't mind shakin' those puppies, that's for sure. Blessed by angels when she was born.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> Dang! My shirt is tucked in, I guess I'm stuck at my desk for a while.


LMAO!!!!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Makes me wanna motor boat :wink:


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

gasp!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow! I could easily make her a future ex-wife.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Humble Fisherman said:


> There are two kinds of girls in this world - the kind you want to marry and the kind you want to date.


The trick is to figure out a way to get your wife & your girlfriend to get along...then you have it made!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

It was aight


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I showed my 12 year old son these pictures and he said his friend had better ones. My eyes teared up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's OK SWS, we know jamie lee monitors your posts.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

What a Good Morning this is turning out to be!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Wow! I could easily make her a future ex-wife.


hahahah ... exactly my thoughts!


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd do it while my wife's divorce lawyer video taped it.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> It was aight[/
> 
> Not the best but not the worst either.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Green!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Still good! Dang--Go Girl!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

That video is vulgar and bordering on pornography. Greenie sent. :smile:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Well its not new anymore, but thanks for resurecting it... def worth watching again...


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Another good one


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Think I just got hypnotized!!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

What has been seen...cannot be unseen...and in this case, that's a good thing!!! I'm been hipmotized too!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bubbly Blonde and Bouncey in perfect proportions.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well if you've got it, flaunt it.

In her case she definitely has it.

Sigh.

TH


----------

